# just finished my first good sig. let me know what you think



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

all in the title of the thread. plz give me some constructive critisism positive/negative and give me some input on what i should improve/work on

- norway1


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

The sig is fine, and great. But the colored eyes aren't doing it good. Try making a selection around each eye and then hit ctrl+u then it will bring up a box, click colorize and play with the hue slider. It will look alot better than using a solid brush. Other than that good work.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Composure said:


> The sig is fine, and great. But the colored eyes aren't doing it good. Try making a selection around each eye and then hit ctrl+u then it will bring up a box, click colorize and play with the hue slider. It will look alot better than using a solid brush. Other than that good work.


thanks dude. i actually had some problems with the eyes. tried to mess around with the eyedrop tool but couldnt seem to get it to work. ps should it enlarge it when working on the eyes ?

repped


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I would reccomend zooming in a bit so you can see the pixels and such. So yes, zoom=good.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

That's good for your first one, the text is a little hard to read but i looks kewl.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, the eyes need to be redone, he looks like he's wearing tanning goggles. If you want his eyes to stand out, try using some sort of lense flare or lighting render.

Also, it'd be nice if the center piece stood out more, so try and make him a different color or tone.

But very good try.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Besides the eyes I would try to make the center pic stand out more. You want that to be the focus but right now it's not because it's the same color as everything.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks for the input guys. cant rep you guys though cuz im repping you guys all the time si i have to spread around.

annoing that i ahvent saved the layers but i think its better to start from scratch anyways.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I don't know one thing about being able to make a sig but I really like the Hellboy and wings- looks pretty cool. :thumbsup:​ 
The blues eyes remind me of Muad'Dib and the Fremen from Dune.​ 

​


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

okeyyyy ?..... why did it suddenly get the white frame


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

norway1 said:


> thanks for the input guys. cant rep you guys though cuz im repping you guys all the time si i have to spread around.
> 
> annoing that i ahvent saved the layers but i think its better to start from scratch anyways.


If you plan to go back and edit work just save the sig (with all layers on) as a PSD and then you can go back and make changes.


----------

